

How many photos have ever been taken? - jonathanbgood
http://1000memories.com/blog/94-number-of-photos-ever-taken-digital-and-analog-in-shoebox

======
templaedhel
That picture with Facebook photos in comparison to the other major sites is
impressive, I didn't realize they had that much dominace.

In other news, please, we haven't (IMO) solved the photo sharing/storing
software problem. Snapjoy is close, but until I can have public photos, face
(people) based grouping, and tags/event organization, it's not there yet.

~~~
aw3c2
That image is wrong and misleading.

Facebook: 140000000000 photos

Flicker: 6000000000 photos

Instagram: 150000000 photos

LoC: Wikipedia says 12000000 which is around the "Facebook has 10000 times
more" so let's use that.

\-----

Let LoC be a square of 1 pixel side lengths.

Instagram is 12.5 times as much. So the area would be ~13 square pixels, that
leads to side lengths of 3.5 pixels.

Flickr is 500 times the LoC -> 500 square pixels -> square with sides of 22
pixels

Facebook is 12000 the LoC times -> 12000 square pixels -> square with sides of
110 pixels

As image: <http://i.imgur.com/gCjqV.png>

Ouch.

~~~
tseabrooks
Image is definitely wrong based on your numbers but I'm not sure it's
"misleading". Your picture also shows a complete dominance by facebook. The
difference is big, but not important for the purposes of the article.
Especially when you consider how poor humans are at determining amounts of
things based on area (see the recent discussions on pie charts).

------
Jun8
Interesting. Incidentally, this would make a great Fermi type interview
question, to replace how many gas stations or piano tuners are there in the
US.

~~~
sliverstorm
I still don't understand how a Fermi question makes for a good interview
question. How can you make reasonable estimates about something you know
_nothing_ about?

~~~
invisiblefunnel
It's likely everyone you interview knows nothing about it, so it isolates
logic and reasoning skills from previous knowledge. The accuracy isn't
important.

------
Pynkrabbit
Footnote 2 is incorrect, the civil war happened in the 19th century, not 18th
:)

~~~
delinka
Appears to have been corrected.

------
rokhayakebe
Does this then make the case for the "yet-another-photo-sharing-site"?

~~~
brlewis
I think the need for diverse photo sharing sites is only slightly smaller than
the need for diverse word sharing sites.

